# Dealing With Feeling Lonely



## DiscoStick (Dec 13, 2009)

For my whole life, I've been pretty much alone. So I guess lonely has never been my dominant emotion. I've gotten on with stuff on my own.
But over the past few months I actually felt less alone. I found someone who cared about me, I felt wanted by someone. And now I've been away from this person for the first time, I just feel lonely, even though I'm less alone. It's such a constant gut-wrenching feeling that I just want to be close to someone. And I've never felt like this before. And I don't know how to deal with it in the short-term. and I'm so terrified that what I've got with this person will end, then once again I'll have nobody and this loneliness will just consume me. Not even DP makes me numb enough when I feel this way.

How do you deal with feeling lonely? Please help, I don't know what I can do.


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2011)

Ive spent my whole life backing away and closing myself off from people, because I believed they were all out to hurt me, because they usually were.
Now I've cleared my head of alot of trauma I am left with quiet.
I dont know what to do.


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2011)

I spent so long burned out that now it's gone I don't know who I am.


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2011)

but I feel lonely.


----------



## Strangerdanger (Oct 3, 2010)

DiscoStick said:


> For my whole life, I've been pretty much alone. So I guess lonely has never been my dominant emotion. I've gotten on with stuff on my own.
> But over the past few months I actually felt less alone. I found someone who cared about me, I felt wanted by someone. And now I've been away from this person for the first time, I just feel lonely, even though I'm less alone. It's such a constant gut-wrenching feeling that I just want to be close to someone. And I've never felt like this before. And I don't know how to deal with it in the short-term. and I'm so terrified that what I've got with this person will end, then once again I'll have nobody and this loneliness will just consume me. Not even DP makes me numb enough when I feel this way.
> 
> How do you deal with feeling lonely? Please help, I don't know what I can do.


You are never alone because God never leaves you.

But don't worry about your relationship with that person ending because then It will end. Enjoy every minute of the relationship for what it is


----------



## Emir (Nov 20, 2010)

...


----------



## insaticiable (Feb 23, 2010)

DiscoStick said:


> For my whole life, I've been pretty much alone. So I guess lonely has never been my dominant emotion. I've gotten on with stuff on my own.
> But over the past few months I actually felt less alone. I found someone who cared about me, I felt wanted by someone. And now I've been away from this person for the first time, I just feel lonely, even though I'm less alone. It's such a constant gut-wrenching feeling that I just want to be close to someone. And I've never felt like this before. And I don't know how to deal with it in the short-term. and I'm so terrified that what I've got with this person will end, then once again I'll have nobody and this loneliness will just consume me. *Not even DP makes me numb enough when I feel this way.*
> 
> How do you deal with feeling lonely? Please help, I don't know what I can do.


I can relate a lot with the feelings of loneliness that you are describing and how overwhelming and all-consuming they can become. Just like you say, sometimes even DP is not enough to numb the pain of nothingness. For me, this is especially bad late at night. I feel like I need to find someone, ANYONE to talk to, to relieve the feelings of emptiness and loneliness. I also have Borderline Personality Disorder and chronic emptiness and fear of abandonment are among some of the key features of that illness. I can identify with a lot of what you have written.


----------

